# Reliance 44 ketch?



## onewolf (Jun 9, 2001)

I am interested in purchasing a boat to be used primarily for extended offshore cruising. I plan to sail short/singlehanded mostly and to initially cruise in the Bahamas/Caribbean and then possibly circumnavigate. One of the more interesting boats that I''ve found is a 1983 Reliance 44 ketch. I was wondering if anyone has any opinions of the Reliance 44? How can I determine a reasonable price for this boat when there so few of them in existince (and no others currently on the market)?

Thanks for any info!

Doug --- www.onewolf.net ---


----------



## onewolf (Jun 9, 2001)

I forgot to add that I assume a knowledgeable marine surveyor could provide a reasonable estimate for the boat''s value. Right?

Doug


----------



## wmac (Dec 19, 2001)

Doug , I know this is six months since your query but I will answer with hopes that you will give me feed back on what you have found out. I have a 1984 Reliance Cutter rigged sloop. I have brand new Harkin Roller Furler foresail and staysail and a wonderful brand new triple reefing system on the main . Every thing or damn near everything can be handled from cockpit. It is as big a boat that I know of that is really set up for single or very short handed sailing . I have ICOM 710 SSB with Sailmail modem and laptop, Autohelm 7000 , VHS , A very sturdy Zodiac w/10 hp Johnson that may be a dang too much dingy. I have installed a 75watt Siemans Solar panel which works wonders . I have a refrigerator and Freezer that work on cold plates that reguire running the 76 HP Yanmar w/supercharger one hour a day . I have 300 gal of fresh water, and 100 gal of fuel . I figure the boat is worth somewhere in the 105-120 K area . It really is a wonderful fast and very strong boat . [email protected]
Walt McIntosh


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

*Reliance 44*

Walt,

Do you still have your cutter available? If so, where is she kept? I am very interested in this model.

Thank you,

Tim


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Tim,

With all due respect, WMac's post was made in 2001 and he hasn't made a post since....You might try to PM him but I doubt that would help much. 

Jeff


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

TofBS

A gentle reminder to check the dates of the posts you're responding to.. "Walt" only every posted once, the last being in 2001..... rather unlikely he's still around....

Edit.. sorry, Jeff and I cross-posted.... at least you weren't *yelled at* by SD!


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

Moderators,

Thanks for the input, but this is not my first rodeo. I sent him a msg here and to his email address listed. It was a long shot, but sometimes you get luckly. Even when the original post is 8 years old.

Thanks!!


----------



## firemagi (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, there doesn't seem to be very much information coming forward on the Reliance 44. I'm looking for an offshore boat and the Reliance has my interest. I've heard it's a very tender boat (because of its narrow beam?) and that the majority of them were sold as kits so you have to consider each one individually.

If anyone has information on these boats I would appreciate hearing it!

FM


----------

